# Using Computer monitor as a monitor for PS2



## i_like_salmo (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Guys

Could someone tell me if it is possible to run a PS2 on my Sony Vaio laptop's screen?

I have found something callled a PS2 Hi-Resolution VGA adapter but I'm unsure if it will work with my laptop, here are the linKs:

http://www.ps2modchip.com/blaze-vga.jpg

http://www.success-hk.com/welcome/vga-adaptor/vga.htm#Hi-Resolution%20VGA%20Adaptor

As far as my laptop is concerned, I have a visual (Ports on Unit: Headphones Out, Microphone In, Ethernet Port, VGA Monitor Out) socket on the side, is there anyway for this product to work with my laptop, or any other method of using my PS2 with my laptop?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## i_like_salmo (Jun 25, 2005)

Bearing in mind I could use one of these 'male to male' cables to connect the device to the monitor input.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000BB13C/ref=br_ce_ts_1/202-0984932-6865444

I've had a look around and I think I might need a USB RGB input cable, does anyone know of such a device, and would it work with my laptop?


----------



## i_like_salmo (Jun 25, 2005)

does anyone know???!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You will need a converter yes. I was wondering if you are using the coaxial cable or the composite cable. (R/W audio and Y video)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i_like_salmo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Could someone tell me if it is possible to run a PS2 on my Sony Vaio laptop's screen?
> 
> ...


that will work if you have an external monitor. I wouldn't trust having the cable you posted inbetween. (but that's just me)

I was thinking that if you are using the coaxial plug for your PS2, you could get a tv tuner instead (PCMCIA) if there is any available.


----------



## i_like_salmo (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for all your help so far!

I've found this product which might work:

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?hau-lm600&P=0

It does explictly say in the product description that it would work as a Playstation capturing device. Would this be suitable for my computer?

BTW I'm using composite!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes that should work. I would trust Hauppauge since I know that brand well.


----------



## i_like_salmo (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok thanks!


----------



## bobisinsane (Jan 17, 2007)

i have the x1300 with s-video adapter on it. i hooked it up and everything but i dont know how to go to my comp to my ps2 screen


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe that the S-Video port maybe OUT not IN.

If it is IN, then your video card should have some software to view the input.


----------

